# startup times on a boiler



## BigBadDom (May 27, 2020)

Hi

Hoping to use the expertise here. I have read several place that people wait 20-40 minutes for their machine to warm up in a morning. I'd be out the door by then - does that mean i have to go thermal block? ie gaggia classic/ranilia or sage duo type question

THanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No...you could use a smart switch or plug if you have a machine with a proper on/off switch.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=smart+plug&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## BigBadDom (May 27, 2020)

thanks DAvec - that looks like an intelligent option . I think a boiler is best going foward.


----------

